# point d'interrogation a la place d'image



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour , j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide vraiment car cela fait plusieurs jours que je n'arrive pas a résoudre mon problème , voila je mets des images sur eBay et lorsque je je valide mon annonce j'ai des points d'interrogations a la place de l'image je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire votre aide m'est très importante merci beaucoup.


je suis sous safari et j'ai un mac os10.6


voici l'image:


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mai 2011)

Peut-être que eBay demande un format d'image particulier ? As-tu essayé de changer de format d'image ?
Cordialement JPP


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Peut-être que eBay demande un format d'image particulier ? As-tu essayé de changer de format d'image ?
> Cordialement JPP







qu'appelles tu changer format d'image merci.???


----------



## jesopog (16 Mai 2011)

Formats d'image : JPEG, PNG, TIFF, etc&#8230;


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

j'utilise le format png et sur eBay il l'accepte donc je ne comprends pas aidez moi svp  à résoudre ce problème sa fait des jours et des jours que je n'y arrive pas merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Mai 2011)

Erreur.


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

erreur à quel niveau merci.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mai 2011)

Essaies avec du JPEG...


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

j'eesaie et je vous dit de suite.


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

non cela ne marche pas meme en jpeg please help.


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2011)

Tous les formats reconnus par le navigateur fonctionneront sur eBay (jpg, png, gif... et j'en passe)...

La vraie question est "où est stockée cette image??"
(un lien vers ton annonce ebay pour voir?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

Bien, il doit s'agir de ça: http://cgi.ebay.fr/SWEAT-A-CAPUCHE-...be_GigoteusesCombinaisons&hash=item2eb52155b0

Et on peut voir (code source) que ton image pointe vers 
webkit-fake-url://DEC733B1-4159-4B19-A969-C3BD681B2685/Inconnu.jpg

C'est quoi ça???

Si tu veux que ton image puisse être affichée, il faut qu'elle soit hebergée sur le web (habituellement, ça commence par http:// ...)


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

bonjour , je l'héberge sur le web photobucket ou imagejack 


lien de mon annonce :http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...5714&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_3104wt_1143

voici le lien:

http://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz193/tito64/

ensuite une fois l'image sur le site je clique dessus et je fais copier et je colle sur l'annonce de mon ebay 

http://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz193/tito64/?action=view&current=IMGP9905.jpg


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2011)

Avec "Share", "More options", "Get link code", "Direct link", tu as un lien valide:
http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz193/tito64/IMGP9845.jpg


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

Merci edd72 une  fois que j'ai le lien valide comment je fait pour avoir la photo sur mon site merci.


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2011)

Sur eBay en mode "html", tu ajoutes:

<img src="*url de l'image*">

puis tu reviens en mode "standard"


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

merci je le fais


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

j'y suis arrivé est ce que je suis obligé a chaque fois de mettre  ceci:<img src=>   avant le lien image merci .???


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2011)

Oui, c'est le code HTML pour insérer une image.

eBay n'a pas prévu d'ajouter une image via un simple bouton car... eBay facture normalement les images supplémentaires 
(mais comme ils n'ont pas verrouillés le HTML pour le faire, c'est un petit contournement)


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

trés bien en tous les cas ma photo n'a pas disparut j'espere quelle ne disparaitra pas je te tiens au courant merci edd72 t'es super!!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2011)

myriam64 a dit:


> erreur à quel niveau merci.


Je voulais te demander si tu stockais les images sur ton Mac ou chez un hébergeur d'images. Un lien direct causant parfois des problèmes de bande passante par rapport à l'hébergeur.
Mais comme j'ai eu un doute sur la pertinence de mon raisonnement j'ai préféré effacer ma question.
Rien de plus.


----------



## myriam64 (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, j'heberge mes image sur internet imagejack merci.


----------

